# Croaker



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been catching alot of croaker lately. Can you eat them?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes.. they are tasty if you gettem in 2lb or so size smaller are kinda of a pain.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Hells yeah! When I first moved to the south and didn't know any better, I used to eat them all the time...pinfish too! Not bad at all


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Same as eating a Redfish.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Where? I need some bait...seriously


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought I remembered a kid catching the record croaker in bayou grande but I can't find it anywhere it was like 5 lbs or bigger looked just like a redfish... it was on crazy Bill's catchin show on blab.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I grew up catching and eating croakers off my uncles dock in Bayou texar in the late 70's and early 80's. Moved onto spanish macks, then Kings, then snapper and grouper, then wahoo and dolphin, then blue marlin. 

That fried croaker was as good as any fish I've ever eaten.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very good to eat like stated before, but I have caught some sizable ones in the past that smelled of iodine. I throw those back. 
I had always heard that shrimp nets wreak havoc on them because they flair there gill plates and those short bone like protrusions on the edge of the gills get snagged in the nets, thus the fluctuating populations. Don't know how true that is, but I am sure somebody can add to this.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> Same as eating a Redfish.


:thumbdown: Not near as good as Redfish. I find them rather tasteless. They assume the taste of whatever you cook them with.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

They're *no* good at all. You should take all you catch and immediately ice them down as you catch them to prevent their return to the local waters. When your done fishing, call me and I will come get them and put them in my garden for fertilizer. My vegetables only accept the freshest croakers...:whistling:


----------

